# Pic of long TN with short body trim?



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I have to take Ginger down into a Miami but I'm wondering if it will look weird if I keep her top knot long enough to band. Does anyone have a picture of any close trims but with a long top knot so I can see what it may look like?


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

The Ponydoodle

This is a bit of a joke website, but if you scroll to the bottom, past the "mohawked" ones, there is a Spoo in a miami with a long topknot that goes down the neck.

It looks a little weird to me, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh my family would just love that on Ginger! Lol. You should have seen how they complained about Ginger's continental clip.

I still can't envision it, I guess I'll just end up seeing how it looks.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

This is a picture of Kate in her first Miami with TK left untouched and my daughters dog Emily also in a Miami with the TK banded. Hope this helps, I personally like a a long TK and keep all my dogs with big head LOL...


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

They both look great like that.. i was surprised.. I thought it would have to look very unbalanced but it doesnt! How is the back of the head trimmed ? Is it rounded and blended in or left long also?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Now mind you I am not a professional so this is a amateur job, but I would say it's rounded and blended here is what Emily looks like from the side.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance last fall about 10 months old. took her down to 3/8 inch

my little pony poodle by faerie made, on Flickr

11 months

no words. by faerie made, on Flickr

i think it's super cute.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

That is sort of what I thought it would look like . Thank you for the picture! You do a nice job! 

I love Temperance and her wild hair  She looks good no matter what you do to her. I cant wait to see her cords.. I really would love to do that to Hoolie!! Im sorta chicken though lOL!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I love it! Thanks! I'm really looking forward to putting clips, barrettes and ribbons in Gingy's hair!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

feathersprings, that is temperance last fall! i had her in a short hcc, then took her down way short because her poms where so long and matted and i just couldn't deal! 

right now i have her in my version of a hcc. (which i am sure groomers will cringe when they see it tee hee)

i'm planning on taking more pics of her tk today. the cords really are cominig along!

msinamouse, i love tempe's topknot. before i started cording i derived a lot of pleasure brushing and putting up in different pony tails. it's like that big barbie head when we were growing up we could style? that's what i think about when i groom her!!! hehehhe


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

i say just do a well-blended crest on the neck and it looks great. I know a gorgeous black spoo who gets just that look and she looks like a delicate little princess.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the mane on the "ponydoodles". That is too great. But then again I love my Chinese Crested so I love the style.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> msinamouse, i love tempe's topknot. before i started cording i derived a lot of pleasure brushing and putting up in different pony tails. it's like that big barbie head when we were growing up we could style? that's what i think about when i groom her!!! hehehhe


I totally agree! Ginger is my living teddy bear/baby doll.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

yes I do look in my album. I can't figure out how to add pics. When I got maggie she was shaved down and had a big macy gray fro....honestly it kinda bugged me. Some people liked it some didn't 
http://www.poodleforum.com/members/2807-jkline65-albums-maggie-picture3978-maggie-when-i-first-got-her-hair-way-too-short-imo.jpg

http://www.poodleforum.com/members/2807-jkline65-albums-maggie-picture3997-first-day-home.jpg

Both of these pics are after I had it cut down by half, but still looked off kilter to me...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I love big fluffy TKs. Jazzi is currently in a miami and Lilah is in a T&C - both have unbanded big TKs. I'll try to find a recent pic...


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd love to see pics when and if you find them. Ginger's TK is pretty tall, especially in contrast to her shaved face!


----------

